# Eclipse Sound Monitor DTA-500x (Modified by Matt Roberts) + ICD-500x



## Triggz (Aug 11, 2010)

The Sound Monitor has been listed on eBay but I will also accept offers through DIYMA. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/112960861765



















* This unit was used in a home audio set up and it will be sold with the 12V DC voltage converter that is shown in the pictures *

The Eclipse Sound Monitor was modified by Matt Roberts who is well known in the car audio scene. The mods include:
Upgraded capacitors
Tent Labs XO crystal oscillator with shunt regulator (Clock frequency: 22.5792 Mhz) 
OP amps changed to LT1215

I also used a P99rs. The following statement are my thoughts that were posted on a car audio forum: 
The P99 was a disappointment at first because the soundstage isn't HUGE and dramatic like the SM. Now that I've retuned, the stage seems a bit bigger than before. The image is high but where it really excels is tonality (thats a given with a dual 1/3 oct. EQ). The SM has much better authority between 20hz - 300hz and better instrument separation. The P99 usually has a 2 dimensional image and the modded SM gives a 3D image.

The unit originally cost approximately $1,200 and the mods cost about $800. The starting bid price and Buy It Now price are a great deal in comparison to what I have spent on the unit.

Local pick up is available in the Los Angeles area.


----------



## Triggz (Aug 11, 2010)

The starting bid price has dropped to $650.

* NO RESERVE *


----------



## Triggz (Aug 11, 2010)

There are approximately 20 hours left to bid. Get your bid in for a great deal!!


----------



## Triggz (Aug 11, 2010)

Time is almost up. 

Submit your bids!


----------



## Triggz (Aug 11, 2010)

The Sound Monitor has been relisted one final time.


----------



## Soundman84 (Apr 16, 2020)

Hey u still have this set up


----------

